
Disney’s Big Bet on Streaming Relies on BamTech - Vannatter
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/08/business/media/bamtech-disney-streaming.html
======
subway
MLB has been _very_ well known in streaming circles for a long time.

~~~
curun1r
Heh...I had a similar take. My reaction on reading the title: "That's a dumb
decision, why didn't they go with MLB Advanced Media?"

Then I read the article and found out they've just changed their name.
Yawn...I guess "Disney makes smart, somewhat obvious decision" doesn't have
the same clickbait appeal.

------
Dylan16807
I don't think you can be "the company that built HBO Now" and "little-known"
at the same time, even if people don't know them by name.

------
colejohnson66
Clickbait answer: BAMTech[0]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BAMTech](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BAMTech)

~~~
oh_sigh
'Little known tech company' aka a multi billion dollar company. The only
reason it isn't well known is because MLB while it owned them did not attempt
to differentiate the branding or make it a standalone entity.

------
mbesto
We gotta stop with this "little-known" story for tech companies that actually
look like real companies (have customers, make a profit, etc). Just because a
company doesn't land on the frontpage of TechCrunch doesn't mean it's not a
legitimate contender for our attention.

I live in SV and it's amazing to me how myopic the world is here, and how it
gets projected into the mainstream.

~~~
astrodust
Some tech companies even exist in the little-known state of Wisconsin!

